# New obs studio version 27.2.4



## Sunrazor3 (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm not a Mac guru. But OBS Studio version 27.2.4 will only open in MAC 12 with a dmg file. Weird? Then if I shutdown the computer, I would have to use the dmg file.


----------



## CattoRayTube (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi Sunrazor3,

Do you mean you can only launch OBS from within the DMG package, while launching from Applications won't work?

This is indeed weird. Are you sure the application is installed/copied over?


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jul 19, 2022)

Did you download the OBS Studio installer from this site? https://obsproject.com/download


----------



## Sunrazor3 (Jul 22, 2022)

Yes OBS Studio is fully installed. When I click on the dmg file. A it make a icon on the desktop. Then you click on it  a small window comes up. It has the OBS icon and a application folder.


----------

